# Dominating Cichlid



## sickonblues (Mar 2, 2005)

I have 2 African chiclids in a little 5 gallon tank. They're both new. I got one one day and another the next. The one I got the first day chases the other around and I'm afraid that the one that's being chased is getting stressed. Is there anything I can do or do I just sit here, watch it get chased and die?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Read the other post... you cannot keep cichlids in a 5g.


----------



## mk_ultra (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol:
watch it die. :lol: 
Sorry, couldn't help it. Even a breeding pair of brevis or multis need more space.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you should put them in a bigger tank and give hiding spots. they would be much happier then!


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

Firstly like above, to small. The only thing you can do now is get a bigger tank or make alot of hiding spots or use some fake plants,rocks,caves so it can take cover.What are they anyway?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well it was stated in a diff. post that they are the assorted ones from walmart which means they could be anything, but I was thinking zebra and a yellow lab


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The best thing to do when adding new fish that may be agressive is to move the ornaments around in the tank. This messes with their territories. But as has been stated start planing now to get a bigger tank. As they grow they will only become more agressive with eachother in such a small space.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Perhaps a Julidochromis? I've seen them at walmart before.


----------



## HeatherH (Feb 26, 2005)

no matter what... cichlids shouldnt be kept in a 5g tank. I don t think there are to many fish that should be period.


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2005)

Get another tank. The picked on fish won't eat and will die. Buy another 5, put it on your kitchen counter, put one fish in each tank, then give away the africans and get killies or guppies. Or go buy a 55 gallon tank. Walmart had them after Christams for $148, If you want to Malawi Mbuna, its about the minimum.

I must confess, I do have a pair of Apistogramma Inca breeding in a 5 gallon tank, however the 3/4" in. long female, keeps the inch long male up in the corner, so I'm going to move them to a larger tank. 

Even small julidichromis should have a 20 long.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: stressed Cichlids*



> I keep cichlids in a 5 gallon tank and one of them always chases the other, what shall I do?


My advice to you is, dont keep cichlids.
If you want to keep an aggressive African cichlid, then a much larger tank, with plenty of hiding places and other fish is required.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

A 5g is good for a betta and thats about it.


----------

